# We just launched a show called "Paawdcast - A Furry Podcast by Non-Furries"



## Paawdcast (Nov 18, 2017)

Hey guys! We just launched a furry podcast were 2 non-furries try to learn about the fandom. Here are our first two episodes! 
Any advice for improvement would be awesome! And if you have any ideas for things we could talk about, we are very willing to learn as much about the fandom as we can!




​




​


----------

